# Need help with barrel cleaning for a brake barrel



## mr_aaron_ricks

What do i need to use to clean an oil it? What works best for you? Do i got to use the crosmans rmcoil oil or RWS? Is there any that i dont got to order off line that i can use to clean the barrel with? Say like something i can pick up at wal-mart? I got a Crosman Nitro Venom dusk .22 cal. Can use any help u have to offer thank u for your time.


----------



## spentwings

Like with my .22 rimfires, I don't clean airgun barrels that often.
After a few hindered pellets I'll run a bronze or nylon brush trough the bore a few times using oil only,,,no solvents,,
then patch dry. Any good gun oil will do.

From an expert,,,

B*.B. Pelletier

Airgun barrels don't normally require cleaning
It's true that many Olympic and world-class target shooters never clean their barrels. Those who do clean use only felt cleaning wads they either shoot through or push with a rod. A few still use patches, but no solvent is ever used in their guns. Probably the favorite bore protectant used by champions is Tetra Gun lubricant. They have heavily marketed the 10-meter shooting world and are recognized everywhere.*


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

What kind of oil do u use? Just reg gun oil? or air gun oil?


----------



## spentwings

I use RemOil for all my guns and fishing reels,,,but any oil will do,,,even a good quality general purpose.... just
use it sparingly.


----------



## NCAG1

Airgun barrels only need cleaning when accuracy falls off to a very noticeable amount. That can range however. Some maybe 1000 pellets and I have heard tales of 3-5k pellets! But when you do clean them I use a very mild cleaner like Kroil by Kano. Then run some cotton patches through to toally dry the barrel then use something like JB Embedding compound to finalize the process. Very in depth and takes about an hour on my part but well worth the accuracy it yields.

Good luck and just some advice..............don't use Hoppes bore cleaner! This stuff is for really fouled barrels like black powder guns and really not meant for traditional guns as well unless the fouling is real bad. Alot of folks don't realize that and use it like a drunk drinking Wild Irish Rose! 

Good luck.


----------



## spentwings

JB? Really!
I've read your other posts NCAG1 and you've offered some pretty sound advice so I'll take your word for it.
However, I do take exception to Wild Irish Rose. Cheap Canadian with a diet coke chaser is the only way to go. :rock:


----------



## NCAG1

spentwings said:


> JB? Really!
> I've read your other posts NCAG1 and you've offered some pretty sound advice so I'll take your word for it.
> However, I do take exception to Wild Irish Rose. Cheap Canadian with a diet coke chaser is the only way to go. :rock:


I use JB on my agency rifle and I introduced it to our sniper on the team! He loves it now. I use it to totally unfoul a barrel but only every so often. Great stuff and it goes a looooooong way too!

Cheap Canadian huh! I knew I liked you!


----------



## conntaxman

a very good cleaner for a clean barrel. Wet the patch first with your choice of Beer, then drink the rest, next take some Jack Dannels and pour it on the patch and run it through, and them Drink the rest. By that thim you should see a clean barrel. But you might miss the target,. its not the gun. ha ha ha 
John


----------



## spentwings

conntaxman said:


> a very good cleaner for a clean barrel. Wet the patch first with your choice of Beer, then drink the rest, next take some Jack Dannels and pour it on the patch and run it through, and them Drink the rest. By that thim you should see a clean barrel. But you might miss the target,. its not the gun. ha ha ha
> John


 :lol: The problem with that technique is some juvenile might take you seriously and then besides killing song birds indiscriminately,,, he'll be popping car windows as well. :rock:


----------

